# Cracked wing mirror cover



## maxxvan (Jul 6, 2012)

Peugeot Boxer wing mirror cover..
I have a cracked wing mirror cover but the electric mirror etc still function. Is it possible to replace just the outer cover? If so, any good suppliers?
Thanks


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

If its cracked but still complete you can deepen the crack with a Dremel or similar then repair it with bodyfiller, a nice bit of satin black and it will look ok. Other than that try Wingmirrorman .


----------



## maxxvan (Jul 6, 2012)

*Peugeot Boxer wing mirror cover..*

Thanks Sideways, will try that.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You'll find that the rear shell is paper thin so might be difficult to repair.
Fiat reckon that the backs are available as a separate part. :roll:


----------



## cairnnut (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi you could try here not used them myself but it is a link posted on here that I saved just in case !
john
Wing Mirror Man


----------



## maxxvan (Jul 6, 2012)

*Peugeot Boxer wing mirror cover..*

Thanks to both. I hadn't tried Fiat, but will give it a go.


----------

